# Managed trophy Club In Bama



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Club is looking for member(s) in Lowndes county alabama. 2430 acres with a max of 12 members. This club has produced monster deer in the last couple of yrs. This past season 9 bucks over 120 class, a 140 and a 137 inch has been taken off of this property. 30 food plots all equiped with large and nicely built shooting houses. Doe season all season and no limits. This property is planted and feed yr. round. Easy to sit a food plot and watch 20-30 deer a day. $2500 a yr and well worth it!


----------



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Bump


----------



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## broxson16 (Aug 25, 2008)

I would be interested depending on what part of Lowndes County it is in. Could you give me a general area?


----------



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

The property is located near Ft. Deposit.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

IS there a club house that goes with it?


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

I sent you a pm. Im interested!! thanks


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

what are the buck size requirements?


----------



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

We try to kill 120 class or better, the last two yrs we've killed 13 120 class or better, a 138 and a 141 inch!


----------



## Reel Hill (Jun 16, 2009)

When is the money due?


----------



## Reeldeal (Mar 28, 2008)

I would like to know more. Ihave an 8 year old and want to be able to see lots of deer. I would be very interested , but every area I have hunted up there , the deer come out after dark. If they move really good please pm me. Thank You we dont want to shoot small bucks just like to watch a lot of deer for my little one. My cell is 251-370-0076 please call and give me details is there a place to stay ? how many openings ? extc..


----------

